# Post your website position improvement(SEO) questions here



## MariaManjelo (Jul 23, 2015)

I didn't find any SEO topics on here and figured we can all help those who needs it and those who wants better results.


----------



## sscarmack (Jul 23, 2015)

Google is your friend.


----------



## KmH (Jul 23, 2015)

MariaManjelo said:


> I didn't find any SEO topics on here and figured we can all help those who needs it and those who wants better results.


Probably because this is a photography web site, not a how-to-use-SEO web site.

Visit w3.org


----------



## MariaManjelo (Jul 23, 2015)

You need SEO if you are starting out and need new customers. But if this topic is not allowed on this forum I understand


----------



## KmH (Jul 23, 2015)

It's allowed, but not many here will participate with useful information.
TPF is geared for amateur photographers, not working photographers.

If you have a retail photography business and expect the Internet and SEO to generate a majority of your business, you are probably going to be disappointed.
No doubt you need a web presence, but you will have to use a fairly broad variety of promotional and advertising methods to generate or retain clients.


----------

